# 2011 f350 glitched out. Pls Help



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, Happy Holidays & thanks in advance for any advice / help. 

My truck is a 2011 F350 diesel (6.7) 

Im at my first property this morning at 5am applying salt, and she just stalled out. Complete dead while driving. 

I put it in park, and try to start it up and nothing,, completely dead. 

I took the keys out of the ignition,, and I see light flickering on the dash board,, my salter control is also flickering on and off. 

I put the keys back in and after a few tries, shes starts up. 

It would not come out of park however. I let it sit for 2 minutes and then she finally allowed me to take it out of park and drive off. 

The "Service Advance Trac" note came on the dash a few times, but that went away while driving. 

As Im driveway off for the next 10-15 minutes or so, the flickering of the lights on the dashboard continued. a burning smell in the cab of the truck apparent,,, I looked under the hood and no smoke at that time 

I turn off the headlights and roof top lights, and slowly made my way and finished my salt run thankfully. 

A buddy of mine says "sounds like an alternator" 
Another friend says "FICM" 

any opinions (besides ditching the truck) would be appreciated lol.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the battery volts at each battery, isolated.and what's the batt volts while running?


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Im not sure . I;ll have to check


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> What's the battery volts at each battery, isolated.and what's the batt volts while running?


Sounds like his alternator is failing, and the coating is burning of the armature.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

That being said with the Alternator,,, about 4 years ago, the truck almost did the same thing only difference was that the cab filled up with smoke from the burnt belt. 
Alternator, seized pulley and a belt. 

They determined that the pulley seized first so I got charged for that at the dealer (not under warranty). 

I was thinking this could be a similar issue. 
Only difference however is that she started up and I drove off. 

A little concerned with why it wouldnt come out of park to go into a different gear however. And now its like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sealer People said:


> A little concerned with why it wouldnt come out of park to go into a different gear however. And now its like nothing ever happened.


Stupid POS computers.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

You need more fireball with your pancakes .......?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You said you smelled something burning. You need to check for a short. And see how hot the alternator is getting. Check the harness that runs to the salter. May have a bare spot.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Sealer People said:


> Complete dead while driving.
> 
> I put it in park, and try to start it up and nothing,, completely dead.


When the truck stalled did everything go dark?
When you tried to start it up was it still dark?
No dash, no crank, no clicks etc...

If this was the case it sounds like a battery terminal or ground strap issue to me. It might explain the flickering and the error code, but not the smell unless it was heat caused at the failure point.

If it cranked but still did not start disregard my post.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

When you plow you are suppose to turn off traction control or your brakes will burn up. Not sayin' this was your problem. Just puttin' it out there. Merry Christmas / Rick


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Mebes said:


> When the truck stalled did everything go dark?
> When you tried to start it up was it still dark?
> No dash, no crank, no clicks etc...
> 
> ...


For Sh%ts and Giggles, I had a look at the terminals, they all seem snug, but all were given a good tightening. Straps seem to be in good standing.

I drove the truck for about 2 hrs straight today,, & NOTHING !!!!! 
like nothing ever happened.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you never cked voltages?


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Update, 

I tightened up on the terminals and it seemed to be alright for a few trips out salting.... however the issue returned last night really bad. 

The Ford dealership could not get the truck in for another 2 weeks.

I took it in to a small local mechanic and they determined that it was something called a : high control junction box. 

Due to fraid wires, everything was burned out. 

They are repairing it now, and he seems confident that the "repair" done will bring the vehicle back to normal. 

Has anyone ever encountered an issue like this ?

Just wondering if I should consider getting a new wiring harness. He says its about $1400 cad. plus the connectors if Im not mistaken, labour etc.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sealer People said:


> Update,
> 
> I tightened up on the terminals and it seemed to be alright for a few trips out salting.... however the issue returned last night really bad.
> 
> ...


Have your guy take a few pictures of the area and what he's working on. Post them up here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sealer People said:


> Update,
> 
> I tightened up on the terminals and it seemed to be alright for a few trips out salting.... however the issue returned last night really bad.
> 
> ...


The Google shows nothing with that name.

BCM...smart junction box...maybe because you're in Kannada.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> Have your guy take a few pictures of the area and what he's working on. Post them up here.


 Absolutely, will do and he told me that he took some pics and videos as well. 
I'll do that once I get them.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

is the the only electrical problem you have had or do they go through the years


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

The truck has had its share of issues. However, due to the fact that its been under warranty with the extended plan,, things might get stretched out a bit at the dealerships IMO. 

For example,,, currently its at Ford due to a few issues (seized hub and an oil leak, I had also mentioned that the gear shifter felt somewhat tight getting out of park),,,,, I dropped it off on April 7,,,, it took a month to get back. They called me a few days ago to go pick it up. 

No other electrical issues other than this one from what I know of, however a decent list of other issues throughout the past 5 years. 

The high output control box that had burnt out (mentioned above) is located underneath the passenger side battery. Unfortunately, they didnt take any pictures to send me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder if you can (legally) delete the electrical system.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder if you can (legally) delete the electrical system.


 Yeah I just found from my diesel mechanic that in my state over 10,000 gvw bye bye emissions crap course i would leave the def tank on but tune and delete


----------

